# Hyderabad



## banni (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey All any expats staying in Hyderabad??? So that we can plan a meet up......


----------



## erfanq (Jan 17, 2013)

banni said:


> Hey All any expats staying in Hyderabad??? So that we can plan a meet up......


Hey, where r u from? We can definitely catch up!


----------



## banni (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey now am at hyderabad an you???


----------



## erfanq (Jan 17, 2013)

banni said:


> Hey now am at hyderabad an you???


In Hyd too. What do u do? I'm from Hyd but was living in Dubai and just returned here man!


----------



## banni (Jan 16, 2013)

Me too I do business here...... I was in London for a while..... What do u do buddy......


----------



## erfanq (Jan 17, 2013)

banni said:


> Me too I do business here...... I was in London for a while..... What do u do buddy......


Name is Erfan, I have a business of ecommerce. I live near retibowli. We should catch up for a coffee dude.


----------



## banni (Jan 16, 2013)

Cool erfan am banni sure we shall..... Am out of town for 10 days lets catch up after when u r free...... And may be if v can gather few others swell in the mean time...


----------



## erfanq (Jan 17, 2013)

banni said:


> Cool erfan am banni sure we shall..... Am out of town for 10 days lets catch up after when u r free...... And may be if v can gather few others swell in the mean time...


Awesome! Lets do that bro!


----------



## erfanq (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Banni,


How r u bro? How was ur holiday?


----------



## Neli (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Banni . I am new to Hyderabad . Where are You from . I am finding it bit hard to make friends mainly due to the language problem . Are You working somewhere ?


----------



## banni (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Neil am from Hyd but I was in London for quite a time..... Naah I Dnt work I have business here trying to expand..... What's up with you


----------



## Neli (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Banni . I am working in a Basel based shipping co. called Panalpina. As of now settled in Hyderabad . Out of all cities in India , I found this one safer & cheaper but lacking in like-minded folks . Are You on facebook/Linkedin ? What sort of business is yours ?


----------



## banni (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Neil I am into food an sports business have a paintball, beachvolley ball arena and food court in madhapur near hitech city....... As u said Hyderabad is a Safer and nice city as long as u have friends here....... And yeah am in Facebook and linkdn my fb id is banni reddy and in linkdn am Bansinder reddy....... And just for u r info there is this community for all expats in hyderabad in fcebook it's called Hyderabad expats


----------

